
Héctor García-Molina has passed away - aloukissas
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/H%C3%A9ctor_Garc%C3%ADa-Molina
======
greenyoda
Do you have a better source? The last edit on that Wikipedia page was made by
an anonymous editor and just adds "Died 2019" without any citation. As someone
who used to know him many years ago, I'd rather not see him declared dead
without more definitive information.

~~~
aloukissas
Sorry, I've also just learned from a Stanford CS professor friend of mine and
haven't found other sources. But it's sadly true from what it looks like.

~~~
aloukissas
A couple other DB professor friends of mine have also confirmed.

~~~
greenyoda
Thanks for the information. He was a prof of mine a long time ago, and I found
him to be inspiring. I'm sorry to hear of his untimely death.

~~~
vogelito
You can now see an official mention at
[https://inmemory.stanford.edu/](https://inmemory.stanford.edu/)

"Hector Garcia-Molina, the Leonard Bosack and Sandy K. Lerner Professor in
Engineering, Emeritus, and professor emeritus of computer science and of
electrical engineering, distinguished for his work in distributed computing
systems, digital libraries and database systems, died Nov. 26."

------
remarco
Does anyone know of any events happening to celebrate his life?

